# How To Fix The, E: Can't Mount /dev/block/stl10 (Invalid Argument) Error



## TechKidTarek (Sep 8, 2011)

I personally have semi-bricked my phone (SGS) a considerable amount of times and each time i got this message E: Can't mount /dev/block/stl10 (invalid Argument) then i got very frustrated and angry at my self for what i had done. So here is what I don't to fix it. This might also work on the Galaxy tab

Things you are going to need:

1. Odin (any version) maybe Heimdall haven't tested yet
2. dbdata.rfs.tar Added a link to the file on multiuploader as the file limit is to small for me to add to this thread
3. A Semi-bricked phone

Flash with repartition off i repeat do not flash with it on. sometimes works with repartition.also pit is not needed put file in pda in odin

do this and rejoice when it gets unbricked.









and dont forget to show some love and say thank you if i helped you


----------

